# squirrel for the table



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I was wondering how you guys cook your squirrel. Girlfriend got me a Ruger 10/22 for my birthday and I just got it sighted in. I'm hopin' to take it out to try to get some squirrels.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Stewed, mostly. Parboiled and deboned squirrel, celery (important), onion, carrot, maybe potato, maybe not. Herbs and spices, I like it savory. I rarely do it the same way twice.


BTW: sounds like your girlfriend is a keeper.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah that sounds like a girl to keep around awhile.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I always cooked my squirrels w/ Oven Fry or pan fried them and then baked in the oven.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I like to brown them in a cast iron skillet and then once nice and browned, pour a little water in the pan an steam them for several hours with a lid on the pan flipping every so often. This will make them tender and the water mixed with the drippings can be made into that ohhh so good squirrel gravy. YUM.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

my uncle makes some mean squirrel, all i know is that he cooks it in some cherry(i think it is like a cooking wine or something)but give him a pm and i will tell him to give u the recipe


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Boil until tender. Roll pieces in pancake batter. Brown in a skillet of hot oil.


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

There is a recipe for squirrel nuggets that I use that consists of boiling the squirrels with celery,carrots,onions and peppercorns in either chicken broth or 100% beer until tender.Then removing the bones and batter fry the nuggets in beer batter or batter of your choice.Once the squirrel is boiled it is good just like that most of the time I eat it before it even sees the batter.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the nut chewers Fried, Crock Potted, Boiled, Baked, Stewed, and Souped. 

Ted Nugents Kill it and Grill it book has a recipe for a squirrel casserole that is pretty dog gone tastey and it works well with Rabbit.

OR 

Crock pot them with cream of mushroom soup and use the soup as a gravey over mashed taters and noodles.....

OR

Boil those critters till meat falls off the bones and mix the meat with some Bullseye and Open Pit BBQ sauce and I add a little Bellycheer Worcesterfire sauce to them and eat them like pulled pork sandwiches.

It's all good, Son!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Check the rules and Regs book befrore hunting.
Dont get busted and loose your new rifle.
I think Squirrel season is out.
Bunnies are in till Feb 28.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Squirrel Pot Pies.

Boil squirrel with 1 clove garlic for approx. 45 min. and debone.
Chop up 2 potatoes, mix with half bag of mixed peas and carrots, deboned meat, and 1 jar of turkey gravy. Simmer in sauce pan until veggies are tender.
For the crusts, either buy a mix from the store or buy them premade. Use those little pot-pie molds, too. Line bottom with crust.
Pour veggie/squirrel mix into pies. Cover and pole a few holes with a fork to vent. 
Bake at 400 for 15-20 min. or until crust is golden brown.
Enjoy.

Could also work for rabbits and other small game.


----------

